# bubblemon-dockapp



## nslay (Sep 12, 2011)

It's not a new port, but this forum seems most appropriate to post this question in.

I noticed bubblemon-dockapp does not properly measure memory anymore. Upon closer inspection, this is due to changes in sysctl names vm.stats instead of vfs.stats as well as changes in how swap info is acquired. The swap info is most confusing. Not only has the name changed from vm.swapinfo to vm.swap_info, but queries on vm.swap_info fail (and sysctl(8) prints nothing).

I looked through kvm_getswapinfo.c and noticed that an extra mib component of vm.swap_info is used to query specific swap devices ... although this does not appear to be documented anywhere.

First of all, shouldn't vm.swap_info itself (i.e. one less mib component) provide the over all swap usage? Second, what would the best fix be?

 Use undocumented behavior when querying vm.swap_info and manually compute the overall swap usage?
 Use unprivileged kvm_getswapinfo(3) (kvm_open(3) passed "/dev/null" for first three arguments) despite _hate_ toward the kvm(3) interface?

I'm running a relatively recent 8-STABLE (no older than a month).


----------

